# ,need info about royal jell



## nabeel303 (Jun 24, 2006)

were i can buy fresh royal jell and how much they priced..[WHOLESALE]
i have few coustomer asking about this.
and how do you know it's real and fresh.
please e-mail me your responed and info, and prices to

[email protected]
thank you alot for your help

Nabeel
denver,co


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi mabeel303 and welcome to the forum. Maybe it might help if you put this in the "wanted to buy" section.


----------

